# Help Me Name This Little Guy!



## crewsk (Jul 28, 2006)

This is our newest edition & he dosen't have a name yet. He's 6 weeks old & his favorite place to hide is inside our loveseat.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 28, 2006)

_Crewsk,_
_he is the cutest little peanut there is _

_kadesma_


----------



## sattie (Jul 28, 2006)

He is a beautiful little guy!  I can't offer any names for you.... I usually have to be around the animal for a bit to determine a name.  Their personality is usually what triggers something for me.  But if I come up with anything that does not sound cheesy (a few names popped in mind, but dang, is that the best I can do??).


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 28, 2006)

Nermal? Cuz he is just oh so too cute?? 

But seriously, have you asked your kids if they have any idea? I am sure they do!! He is going to be a part of your family, I think he deserves a name that was created from the hearts of his family...


----------



## crewsk (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks kadesma, sattie, & urmaniac! He was a little bit of a surprise for us. Our cat Nut got outside & ran off for a couple of days & before we knew it, she had this little guy. He was the only one! So, we are up to 2 cats, 1 kitten, 2 fish, & a dog. Any more pets & we could open up a petting zoo!!

The kids said something about naming him Buttercup, but that's just too girly.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 28, 2006)

There was a cat that used to hang around the condo I lived in that was gray. I called him Shade because of his color plus he liked to lay in the shade.


----------



## sattie (Jul 28, 2006)

His coloring reminds me of a dog that I see on a Chihuahua forum that I belong to.... his name is Jax.  I thought the name was fitting for him and he is such a beautiful dog.  The gray on your little guy made me think of him.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 28, 2006)

Cats are cool.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 28, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> Cats are cool.


 
Yep, I have a very deep attachment with my 2 older cats & one quickly forming with this one. It's hard not to since I witnessed the births of all 3 of them. 

Sattie, I like the name Jax. Maybe we'll name him Jack, it's close but I wouldn't feel like I was taking someone elses name.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 28, 2006)

"Buttercup" doesn't strike me as particularly girly, really, sounds absolutely cute and fitting for that little one!!  I like it


----------



## crewsk (Jul 28, 2006)

Urmaniac, that little one will get bigger & if he takes after who I think his father is, he'll be a monster!  I'm just not sold on Buttercup. 

Maybe our other pets names will help out some. Mama cat's name is Nut, at #2 is Tater, & the dog is Mack. We didn't name the fish because we didn't think they'd be around this long.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 28, 2006)

How about Nickels?  For all the silver/gray in his fur.  He could be Nicky or Nick for short.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 28, 2006)

Here are some pics of my mom's cats. The orange cat is about 22 lbs! My dad built the "deck" so the cats could get in and out of the cat door.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 28, 2006)

I like that pds!

Vagriller, they are beautiful!


----------



## Shunka (Jul 28, 2006)

He is sooooo cute!!!!! He needs a strong and yet cuddley name. We had one many years ago that my daughters called Snarf, after the sound that Pinky would make on "Pinky & the Brain." Snarf was very smart and we have yet to figure out how he knew it was my husband calling on the phone and he would pull the receiver off the base; only when hubby called, no one else. If my Mom could see this I know what she would name him (she did name her Beta this some years ago too), "Gorgeous George."


----------



## vagriller (Jul 28, 2006)

crewsk said:
			
		

> I like that pds!
> 
> Vagriller, they are beautiful!



Thanks! The orange one (Boomer) is getting very old. He has a hard time jumping off the couch anymore. My mom will be very sad when he dies. The other cat (Sissy) has a drooling problem, but she's very nice.


----------



## Shunka (Jul 28, 2006)

vagriller, they are both beautiful!!! Doe Sissy have problems with her teeth? I ask because the cats I have that have had a drooling thing had teeth problems.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks Crewsk!  Feel free to use it.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 28, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> vagriller, they are both beautiful!!! Doe Sissy have problems with her teeth? I ask because the cats I have that have had a drooling thing had teeth problems.



I don't know. They are in Montana with my folks. I am in Virginia. I've never thought to ask.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 28, 2006)

With those eyes, you could call him Ol' Blue Eyes, (or "Sinatra" for short!)


----------



## Foodfiend (Jul 28, 2006)

How about 'Grey Ghost'?  The munchkin is a pretty little thing, adorable too.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 28, 2006)

Here's my other 2. The calico is Nut & the proud mama, the orange & white one is Tater. He's kinda confused by all of this still. They are brother & sister.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 28, 2006)

Beautiful!   

I've been trying to convince Paul that we need another kitten.
It's not working though....


----------



## vagriller (Jul 28, 2006)

I want a cat.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 28, 2006)

Pds, I was dead set against keeping this one but he's kinda grown on me. I have a soft spot for furry cuddly animals!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 28, 2006)

So do I Crewsk.
If I could...
I'd have lots and lots of furry creatures to love every day!

Poor Paul only sees poop and hairballs and flees and TROUBLE
when he looks at animals.   Luckily he loves Lily!!! or she wouldn't be here either.  Sadness...


----------



## middie (Jul 28, 2006)

Since he likes to hide how about "Peek-A-Boo"


----------



## Shunka (Jul 28, 2006)

Middie, that is precious!!! And would fit with boy or girl!!!!


----------



## sattie (Jul 28, 2006)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Yep, I have a very deep attachment with my 2 older cats & one quickly forming with this one. It's hard not to since I witnessed the births of all 3 of them.
> 
> Sattie, I like the name Jax. Maybe we'll name him Jack, it's close but I wouldn't feel like I was taking someone elses name.


 
I am sure she would not mind.... I could always ask for you!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 28, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> Here are some pics of my mom's cats. The orange cat is about 22 lbs! My dad built the "deck" so the cats could get in and out of the cat door.


 
Your cat on the window seal looks like my cat from a distance.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 28, 2006)

crewsk said:
			
		

> This is our newest edition & he dosen't have a name yet. He's 6 weeks old & his favorite place to hide is inside our loveseat.


 
How about "Jackpot" because you sure were a winner when momma brought that lil cutie home.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 28, 2006)

If you name him Jack, it may be confusing for him and Mack.
Smokey, Hercules, Cricket, Lucky, Nugget.....................


----------



## Dove (Jul 28, 2006)

Calico...hmmm*****Calico Kid. Kidd for short.
 
Nut... Hummm ***Cashue..Peanut...Macadama Mac or Max for short..I don't think ew would want you to call him a  Hazel  Nut.

I give up. I'm not good at this.  
Marge~Dove


----------



## vagriller (Jul 28, 2006)

How about Patch or Patches - for the patches of gray and white? Or Shadow?


----------



## crewsk (Jul 28, 2006)

Y'all are giving me some really great names to think about! I may have to put them all in a hat & let the kids pick one.


----------



## kleenex (Jul 28, 2006)

houw about cuddles????


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 28, 2006)

I think something simple, like Shadow is a great name.  Your cat looks to be of the long-hair variety.  We have a cat that looks identicle, but who is now about 15 months old.  His claws are truly dangerous things (I have so many new patches on my waterbed from that animal, grrrrr), but other than that, he is a joy.  Cnd cats love to be sneaky, like that radio character of old, The Shadow.

My daughter has an interesting name for her cat, nimbus, like the cloud.  He's fluffy and soft as you would imagine a nimbus cloud to be.

Think about things in nature that remind you of your cat's personality.  Natural names spark something in our consciousness because we are a part of this world.  

For instance, if he's and exceptinally quick cat, he could be Mercury, or Quicksilver, or even Bold (as in Lightning-Bolt).  If he's exceptionally loving, and gentle, he could be silk, or cotton.  If he's full of mischief, appropriate names might be something like Loki, or menace (like Dennis the Menace).  Is he a hunter?  If so, that could be his name, Hunter.

But then again, you might want names that remind you of people who share similar personality traits with your cat.

So much to choose from.  It can make someone dizzy.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North

Oh, and have you read any of the cookbook yet?  Just wondering.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks Goodweed! He's quick & full of mischief. If I sit down on the loveseat while he's in there, he reaches up between the coushins & pokes at my rear. 

Yes I have & I'm sorry I haven't gotten back to you about that. I'll let you know what I tried on Monday. I'm off to wake hubby up. He's worked 14 12 hour days & 1 8 hour day in 2 weeks. When he came home this afternoon he went to bed for a nap before cutting the grass.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 28, 2006)

Since he like to wedge into the chair how about Bed Bug.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 29, 2006)

Loveseat = Love--------> Romeo.  LOL



			
				crewsk said:
			
		

> Pds, I was dead set against keeping this one but he's kinda grown on me. I have a soft spot for furry cuddly animals!


It's not fair, is it?  We have gone through the same thing.  We will be determined not to keep any kittens, but by the time they are old enough to take away from their mother they have worked their way deep into our hearts!  We have given kittens away, but we always end up with at least one baby!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Jul 29, 2006)

hmm... hard work...
Zeus, Apollo, Hermes, Ares, Orpheus or something else from mythology...
Angelus, Bubi, Heinrich, Gunter, Siegfried or something like that.. ;o)


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 29, 2006)

Sugarbear. I heared a dog named that yesterday and really liked it, even though its a cheesy name.


----------



## licia (Jul 29, 2006)

A friend gave my gs a rocking horse who he named "tickles". I asked him how he decided on that name. He said because his tail (made of yarn) always tickles me when I sit on him. He is now 6 years old and doesn't ride "Tickles" anymore, but won't let me get rid of it.


----------



## letscook (Jul 29, 2006)

the first I thought of was Smokie or Smokey


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks like a " Seek " to me. Very cute kitten. 2 dogs and 2 cats here.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 30, 2006)

How about Sushi?


----------



## Shunka (Jul 30, 2006)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> How about Sushi?


 Now that is original!!!!


----------



## BigDog (Jul 30, 2006)

I like the Peek-a-boo idea.

That, or since he likes the love seat, Lover Boy?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 30, 2006)

In our house most animals never seem to keep the names they're originally christened with.

"Frenzy" (cat) turned into "Dumley". "Inka" (cat) turned into "Dink". "Benny" (cat) turned into "Benoit Kitty" & then into "Fat Boy". "Snowy" (cat) turned into "Little Sweetheart" aka "America's Little Sweetheart". "Daphne" (cat) turned into "Little Miss Friggin' Adorable". "Elvis" (cat) turned into "Elmo". "Bruno" (Plott Hound/Lab cross dog) turned into "Doodyhead". "Liesl" (Doberman) turned into "Knutsky" aka "Little Nazi".  "Dory" (Walker Coonhound) turned into "P.D." aka "Poochie Dog".  You get the picture.

Amazingly enough, they all answer to both their original names & their morphed names as well - lol!!!


----------



## lulu (Jul 30, 2006)

My two girly cats are called Panache and Nougat.  But they get called Mr LingWoo Yakamoto San and Puny Noonie Roonie Macaroonie more often.  They have a whole host of nick names and bizarrly they respond to them all.


----------



## Claire (Jul 31, 2006)

If I wasn't so determined to travel a lot once my beloved puppy meets her eternal reward, I'd have an orange marmade kitty today.  She showed up on a friend's door step and was SO cute.  I don't know the sex (even vets have been known to mix up kittie's sex).  But the color was to die for.


----------



## marmalady (Jul 31, 2006)

He's adorable!  And looks like he's wearing a grey tuxedo with a white shirt - how about 'Tux'?


----------



## crewsk (Jul 31, 2006)

I love all these names!! I'm going to have to get a bigger hat to put them in or use a stockpot!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Seriously though, give it a little time, don't cut and paste a name on him in a haste... as you get to know him and his personality better, I am sure just the right name for him will spring out on you guys one day soon.  It will be his name that will stick with him throughout his life, so it is worth a little wait and observation for that inspiration to come...


----------



## silentmeow (Jul 31, 2006)

I just got a new kitten and when I first saw her I said, "jeepers, creepers, where'd you get those peepers"!  Her name is Peepers.  Watch her for a bit and a name will come, it always does. Hug her for me and nuzzle that spot just behind the ears, I love how cats smell!  DH says I'm always hugging and huffing them!  Isn't that why God made cats?


----------



## Shunka (Jul 31, 2006)

silentmeow said:
			
		

> I just got a new kitten and when I first saw her I said, "jeepers, creepers, where'd you get those peepers"! Her name is Peepers. Watch her for a bit and a name will come, it always does. Hug her for me and nuzzle that spot just behind the ears, I love how cats smell! DH says I'm always hugging and huffing them! Isn't that why God made cats?


 I agree with you on this!!! I love to snuzzle them!!! My oldest daughter likes to give her 17 year old cat a huge smooch on the top of his head, then says "There Bugs-for-brains, I got them out for ya!"


----------



## gemgirlco.com (Jul 31, 2006)

What a cute kitten!!! I am little late...have you picked out a name yet?  I'm allergeric to cats and have a little dog instead.  His name is Pogi, it means Handsome my language.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 1, 2006)

Silentmeow, if you make kissy sounds to our male cat, he'll come up & give you a kiss. My son loves doing that! I love that spot just behind the ears too. 

Gemgirl, we haven't named him yet. I keep calling him little booger or boog for short. When he comes out of the loveseat, he grabs my hair & tries to pull it back in there with him!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 10, 2006)

OK, the kitten now has a name! It's Capone, as in Al Capone. Hubby named him after watching him "boss" the dog & other 2 cats around all day.


----------



## Constance (Aug 10, 2006)

What a beautiful kitten! He looks like a Dusty to me.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 10, 2006)

You must have read my mind, I was thinking about asking you if he got a name yet just today!!  That's a cool name, see, once you get to know the personality, a proper name just comes along naturally!!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 10, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 11, 2006)

Awesome and sexy name I must say!


----------

